# Guess What It Is..............



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Miladymimi (Jun 23, 2011)

Draperies or some form of upholstery


----------



## Granddad (Jul 1, 2011)

Tree bark?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 1, 2011)

Granddad said:


> Tree bark?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 1, 2011)

It's a Jackle!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 1, 2011)

big red rock eater?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 1, 2011)

Jackle!


----------



## mishele (Jul 1, 2011)

What the walls of a room look like after eating shrooms!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it a Jackle?


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 1, 2011)

damn, it IS a Jackle!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 1, 2011)

Winning!





(do we still do that?)


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 1, 2011)

I think so...     wait, what?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2011)

Accordion?  PMing you my address so you can send me the prize.


----------

